# How Did You Learn About The FMAs?



## Guro Harold (Mar 12, 2006)

How Did You Learn About The FMAs? Who inspired you to train in them and how long have you been studying the FMAs?


----------



## Buwaya (Mar 12, 2006)

Someone in my family hit me with a stick till I started blocking,  . I wasn't inspired-I didn't want to get hit!


----------



## lhommedieu (Mar 12, 2006)

I had studied Okinawan karate when I was a teenager and into my late 20's, but stopped when I started working in New York City.  A few years later I started to box a little in a local gym just to keep active and stay in shape.  I also studied JKD for a couple of years as well and decided that I liked the JKD Kali curriculum - but wanted more than was offered at that school.  In 1993 I found a Pekiti Tirsia school taught by Agapito Gonzalez and Mike Berkeley and eventully met their teacher, Tom Bisio, who introduced me to San Miguel Eskrima.  At about the same time I met a friend of Tom's, Bill Schettino, who teaches his version of FMA's on a private basis.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 12, 2006)

I ran into my instructor at a "karate: tournament back in the early 70's and stayed with the system after moveing to where he was located


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 21, 2006)

The school I train and work at offers it as a secondary style.  Thought it looked cool and gave it a try.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 21, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> How Did You Learn About The FMAs? Who inspired you to train in them and how long have you been studying the FMAs?


 

I knew of the local American Eagle Martial Arts in Flint (* Jeff Fields *).

My Friend trained there. His name is Master Joe Dorris. He introduced me to Modern Arnis.

He also inspired me as I saw some of the stuff he could do, but Master Jim Power also inspired me in my 3rd class. I was being reviewed and tested over the basic blocks. He told went down the line and told the student what block to execute and then he swing the appropriate attack for the block called. 

MY second time through he called a block I was ready for it, and then he swung a different attack at me. I executed the proper block for the attack. Another student in line made a comment about me not doing the called for block. Being new I did not understand, but I knew I did not want get hit. Master Power then explained to the class, that I was told what to expect, and did not allow that to get me hit. He said always protect yourself, and be ready to block. So the two of them inspired me, until I got to meet GM Remy Presas later, and then I had a new person to add to that list.

I have been training for 20 years on Modern Arnis, and 8 years in Balintawak. (* Which by the way Manong (GM) Ted Buot also inspired mme. *)


I think that has answered your excellant questions.


----------



## ryangruhn (Mar 22, 2006)

Casey Jones from the Ninja Turtles =)  He was my first inspiration!

Gruhn


----------

